
Show HN: Fio – redirect unix sockets to TCP ports - hezag
https://github.com/gnuns/fio
======
dozzie
Is it something akin to a crippled socat?

    
    
      socat unix-listen:foo.sock tcp-listen:1234
      socat unix-recv:foo.sock tcp-listen:1234
    

Which socket type does it use? Can it listen on AF_UNIX socket of any type?

